# Epidural Lysis



## saracpm (Mar 8, 2018)

My physician performed an Epidural Lysis and performed three injections over the course of three days.  It looks like CPT code 62263 is the correct code for the percutaneous epidural adhesion.  I am just not sure if I can code for the epidural injection via indwelling catheter the following 2 days.  Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 8, 2018)

62263 would reported one time for "entire series of injections involving "2 or more days". No additional code would be reported to capture it since 62263 includes injections in epidural space.


AMA CPT Knowledge Base

62263: 
Question
Would it be appropriate to report code 62263, Percutaneous lysis of epidural adhesions using solution injection (eg, hypertonic saline, enzyme) or mechanical means (eg, catheter) including radiologic localization (includes contrast when administered), multiple adhesiolysis sessions; 2 or more days, and 62264, Percutaneous lysis of epidural adhesions using solution injection (eg, hypertonic saline, enzyme) or mechanical means (eg, catheter) including radiologic localization (includes contrast when administered), multiple adhesiolysis sessions; 1 day, more than one time if a series of injections, infusions, or mechanical lysis procedures were performed?

Answer
Both codes 62263 and 62264 should be reported only one time for the entire series of injections, infusions, or mechanical lysis procedures performed, not per adhesiolysis treatment. For code 62263, this treatment series will span 2 or more treatment days, but the code would still be reported only one time.


----------

